# Rest In Peace Lenin



## Billie007 (Dec 1, 2014)

Today has been awful, my handsome,amazing, intelligent and loyal dutch rabbit Lenin passed away.

I'm distraught over this, he was wonderful and I miss him like mad.

I know he had a happy life, he never wanted for anything and I know he will be deeply missed by me, my partner and our other rabbit Heisenberg. 

Rest in Peace Lenin, gone but not from my heart.


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 1, 2014)

My condolences  on the loss of your friend and family member.


----------



## pani (Dec 1, 2014)

Binky free, Lenin. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2014)

we're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Dec 2, 2014)

WE are here for you ..... my sincere condolences ....


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

RIP Lenin


----------

